# Restoring a Rare tool?



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I was inspired by how Mike (AxlMyk) does such an amazing job restoring old tools and thought I would give it a try.

Those who read my posts know I have an affinity for Acme products (See my *Melodium restoration project*) and I thought I'd try my hand at restoring this very rare early model Louisiana chainsaw manufactured in Acme's New Orleans factory.
(Oh No! Here he goes again.)

I believe this is a late 1930s or early 1940s model called The Cajun Special. (He lies and insults an entire group of people at the same time.) For some reason this model never caught on. Perhaps it was due to the very small amount of fuel it held or the fact that the required fuel was a special "Elixir" that was only available from the Leveau family. It will be remembered that the Leveau company founder, Marie, was known as the Voodoo Queen of New Orleans which may have contributed to slowed sales as the fuel product was considered dangerous on both the physical and metaphysical levels. As I understand it, the saw was commonly used as an unpowered hand tool due to wariness about the fuel. (This is a nice forum. Why do you folks put up with this?) 

I scoured the New Orleans French Quarter in a effort to locate fuel (and sampled several that were quite refreshing) but could not locate anything that would work in the saw. And so, sadly, I have been unable to use the restored saw due to lack of fuel and also because I think the chain may need sharpening. (He's shameless. Is he done yet?)

Yes, okay, I'm done. Actually my lawnmower quit working and I found (Thanks, YouTube) that the ignition coil was bad. So I ordered a new coil and spark plug and fixed the mower. Then I was left with these old parts ... and I had some MDF scraps ... and, well one thing led to another ... you know how that goes. :sarcastic:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oliver, the Gods envy your talents. Atta boy. :sarcastic:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Down the hall, past the 3 large glass doors, make a right, go straight until you see a room on the left with several other smaller rooms shooting off the right and left. In the far back left room, look for the 2 40* LED spots shinning down on a bare wall. Two hooks wait anxiously for its newest presentation....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oliver, I believe that model required a reserve tank (i.e. the user's gullet). This would enable the user to go fast and hard but for short periods of time before the reserve would require refilling. However, because the chain needed sharpening and with the accumulative effects of the fuel on the reserve tank, I think it would be safe to say that this tool never finished making a cut.

Good work Oliver, keep it up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"Chain saw".........Oh, I get it........


----------



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to share your image of the "chain saw", do you mind?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You are my hero. Great talent, a twisted mind, and an appreciation for bad puns... it doesn't get any better than that!

I love the faux metal finish, how long did that take to pull off?


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Being a SF fan, I realy like it Very artistic realistic aging!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, Many are not fully aware of the benefits of the rougarou protective abilities of a chain saw such as this - with this design: This design gives one the ability to quickly make a change from alligator teeth to shark teeth, etc. The rougarou (as many from Louisiana already know) is a shape-shifter and can take-on the form of a man, a gator, a tree, a boat, a bear, etc. Light-weight is of utmost importance when fighting a shape-shifter, therefore; fuel tank size was never truly a factor. A rougarou guard always had exchange sets of teeth handy with this type of chain saw. Obviously, the chain doesn't move - the engine simply makes scary noises - to [hopefully] run-away the rougarou.
With the teeth set to 45* a good rougarou fighter could mount shark teeth alternating with gator teeth - but he would have to remember to make "slashing sweeps" at his opponent - in whatever form it may have taken.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

- thanks for the chuckle .........

- ebill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chain breaking not a problem then...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I love the faux metal finish, how long did that take to pull off?


Doug, I would like to say the faux metal finish required hours of intense detailed work but the truth is that it is quick and relatively easy. A base coat of flat black spray paint from a rattle can is applied and allowed to dry. Then a spray of grayish silver was lightly dusted on so that the black shows through in many areas.

The rust is done with flat acrylic craft paints applied by lightly tapping mostly brown, some yellow, and a little red paint using an acid/flux (glue) brush. You just have to think, "If I were rust, where would I be?" :yes4:

Since the paint dries flat the effect is quite realistic even when examined closely. It really was fun to take simple MDF from a smooth clean surface to old rusted metal in just a couple of hours.



retired_jw said:


> I would like to share your image of the "chain saw", do you mind?


Jim, feel free to share the image of the Acme Cajun Special. Please credit the source if you can.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I love the faux metal finish, how long did that take to pull off?'

About a month, out here on the Wet Coast, if you forget and leave your tool out side.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oliver--whatever you do, stay away from psychologists. They'd ruin you!!

That might just be my favorite project I've ever seen of yours. Reminds of the long story told by Justin Wilson (Cajun cook from the old PBS days)--the final line was "what's dat noise??"

Keep 'em coming!!

earl


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

What is more rare your restored tool or your imagination. Great job Oliver. I love it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver I think that you still have a few things to do before it will cut wood so start it and cut a cake, work up to wood from there. Neville


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

Oliver, I'd bet it'll cut like the devil...once you get it started!


----------



## barnacle bern (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Gaffboat (Oliver), You are gonna have to put a stop to this kind of activity, my ribs can't take any more.............Every time I think of your "project" I start laughing again. Not only that but my wife thinks I'm up to something. Bad news !!!!!!!!!!

Incidentally, Gaffboat, do you own a boat? I do.

Barnacle Bern....................


----------

